# Grizzly Tap Head T10057 Clutch Pack



## 47convertible (Feb 21, 2015)

Looked in the Grizzly section here and only saw one mention of tapping head for drill press, I'm needing some assistance with mine and hope someone who watches this forum has one and can provide the answer.

I bought a used one that appears in good condition but it came with the cup nut undone and the clutch pack put in a smaller clear envelope. There were only three pieces to the clutch pack-- a flat washer and two that are not flat and look like they are meant to require tension to flatten and create friction. 

I just need to know the order in which this clutch pack assembles as I don't want to screw it up assembling it wrong. The parts illustration in the owners manual is less than helpful in this regard. A couple of hours on the Internet didn't turn up any useful information either.

I did put in a query to Grizzly Tech help via email but have yet to hear from them.


----------

